
GCP Comes Out Swinging Against AWS and Azure in 2020 Cloud Report - awoods187
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/2020-cloud-report/
======
fjmorris1
I signed up for the report and received an email with a download link. I
downloaded the report with no problem.

------
QuinnyPig
Huh. I signed up for the report, but no download link arrived via email.
Disappointing.

